# 04' tcr composite 1 wanted



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

anyone out there wanting to sell their 04' early model tcr composite 1 complete bike? was planning to purchase 06' model but dont care very much for the new graphics, much rather have the blue & silver ribbon graphics. been looking locally & on ebay with no sucess.


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

almost forgot/ looking for a large


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

2004 TCR Comps in blue/silver seem to be the most common Giant TCR Comp ever......there are always a couple on ebay at any time:

here is a large:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Giant-TCR-Carbo...199430289QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

here is a complete bike, large:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Giant-TCR-0-Car...200725407QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiskers (Oct 14, 2005)

*Wtd Tcr 03*

Look for used (or new maybe) frameset or perhaps complete bike TCR 0 or 1(2003), composite, none glossy carbone, size large. See picture for example. They were w/blue or w/red


----------

